# Constipation, HELP!!!



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

TMI I know but I am on my first IVF cycle and had my embryo transfer 1/6.  I have been bloated and constipated for a fortnight and am soo uncomfortable now and look about 6 months pregnant!!!! I thought after all the hormone injections etc things may settle, but I am on progesterone support.  I am just really scared to take anything as I don't want to do any harm??  Does anyone have any advice.  I could not possible drink anymore than I am and I am eating all the right things anyway, lots of fibre, fruit and veggies and little white carbs but nothing is working.  Ladies help!!!


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi!

Sorry to hear of your troubles! This is going to sound weird but it does work!
Take some Vaseline, start with a pea sized amount. Rub about half of it around your anus and see if you can get the rest to actually go in. It sounds really gross but it does work. Slightly increase the amount or repeat with same amount after about 4-6 hours, if necessary.

Good luck, let me know how it goes (no pictures please! ha ha ha!)
xxx


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

soaking linseeds (can buy from supermarkets, look for linsuit gold in the frefrom or healthfood section) in prune juice for an hour or so and then drinking before bedtime did the trick for me.

i have ibs so a veteran unfortunately at dealing with this. if its really bad this, or glycerine suppositories (which is even worse than vaseline - which i am sure works), is the best to deal with it.


it is horrid. if neither of these work, or ur still feeling nervous ask ur clinc. Mine recommened fybogel, which also works but gives me really really bad wind!


----------



## Jenny74 (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree about the linseeds, I sprinkle them over my cereal in the morning and despite being on iron tablets and progesterone for the past few months I have not suffered at all this time.

Also you can use lactulose in pregnancy so will be safe to use during the 2ww too.

Hope you get sorted and feel better soon


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

Thankyou all sooooo much!!!! Right I am away to get the vaseline out, and head to the shops for linseed tomorrow!!! I was getting worried as was even getting uncomfortable taking a deep breath!!! So nice to have expert advice on tap, much appreciated ladies xxx


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope it works, just don't get the vaseline and linseeds round the wrong way!  
xxx


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

Update!!! After 2 glycerine supps, prune juice and fybogel things have moved, thankfully.  But my abdominal distension is no better, I have a big belly that starts under my (.)(.)'s and goes out, like a pregnany belly!!! Its tight and hurts when I yawn or cough.  Went to the GP as was getting myself in a tiz, she said tummy was soft and not to worry, helpful!!!  I am at the other end of the country from my clinic so when I phoned them they wanted me to come in which obviously I can't!!! She said my oestrogen levels may be a bit on the high side And to get my bloods checked confused.com


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi! I glad things got moving!
Is there anyway you could get your bloods done via your GP or local hospital? I don't want to worry you but is there a possibility it could be OHSS? I'm not expert and haven't suffered myself but it's not something you should leave. Keep drinking and try and get some isotonic sports drinks.

Please let me know how you get on  xxx


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

didn't want to read and run but this might also help if it becomes a prob anymore. Liquorice if you like it. You can get different flavour in the health food shops. Its worked for me in the past and my friend gives it to her little boy. Xx


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hi mrs y-s

so glad the constipation is getting better. keep up with linseeds in your cereal or at night, it will help keep it at bay.

however i do think you are at risk of OHSS, which is why the clinic has asked you to get your oestrogen levels checked. What they mean is your E2 or oestradiol levels checked by a blood test. here is some useful info here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72984.0 and here http://www.goivf.com/faqs/understanding_ivf.php4 - for a really long read the NICE guidlines here on page 104 says you are at significant risk of ohss if you have High serum (blood basically!) oestradiol (greater than 2500 pg/ml or 9000 pmol/l).

How many follicles did u have? do you have PCOS? If you are still feeling unwell I would get an urgent appointment tomorrow at your GP, or go to a drop in, just to be sure. Fluid basically builds up in your ovaries, then can go to your abdomen, and can go into your loungs. If you start to find t difficult to breath easily, its worth calling your GP out of hours. dont want to panic you, but best to be safe!

my basic understanding is that ohss after et can be a sign of a BFP!! So its not all bad.  her'es hoping you are fine but get a lovely BFP. best of luck! pls let me know how u get on.

I have PCOS and had moderate OHSS on my fresh cycle ,which is why i am paranoid and read a lot lol. i gave a few ladies kittens when i didnt respond to posts on the BB at Care. they all thought i was in hospital bless, i was just in bed feeling bloated and nauseous.


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

p.s. in the meantime.. drinks lots and lots and lots of water.. 3-4 litres if at all possible. lots of fluid is i think the only way to counteract ohss after et.

i am sure there are ladies with more knowledge than me of course.


----------

